# installing py25-django-1.0.x



## madal (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a freebsd FreeBSD 8 in i386 machine. And due to some application I need to degrade py25-django-1.1.2_1 to py25-django-1.0.x.

I noticed ports are only avialble for 1.2 and 1.1, can you please help me to install py25-django-1.0.x version with ports?

Thanks in advance

M


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2010)

I think 1.0 is almost 5 years old. I'm not even sure it'll work with python 2.5. It's also likely to contain numerous security bugs. In short, don't do it. Fix the application.


----------

